# Cleaning Stainless Steel Track



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Anybody have any good suggestions about how to clean stainless steel track before the start of the season? Yes, we are finally exiting the dog days of summer here in North Florida and that means it's time to start running trains as the weather cools down. I have used Isypropal Alcohol in the past but was wondering if there are any other suggestions for wipping the track down?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wet swiffer... works great, nice standup pole, great degreaser, disposable pads. A real find for me. I found some traction problems from the ground up ants. My rails are so clean now you do not get a black line on your finger from wiping it on the rails. 

Also, the ultra clean rails have cleaned all the wheels on my locos and cars. Definitely a huge find for me. 

Greg 

p.s. buy the name brand wet pads, not the "aftermarket" ones from ralphs, vons, etc... they are junk... do not clean as well...


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,

Thanks for the tip. I'll have to take a look for those next time I am out. It's good to hear it get's the black gunk and helps to get the wheels on the train clean as well. 

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Trust me, you will be amazed... it's my "find" for 2009/2010. 

I found it when I had sprayed everything with that CRC cleaner because I had a nasty rust buildup on wheels. Then what to get the gooey mess off the rails? Everything I tried clogged up or just smeared it around. 

Then I thought of the wheel cleaner product I bought, which rotates rolling stock wheels into a dampened sponge. I asked what to use in the sponge, and the owner of the company told me, "you won't believe this, but use some Fantastik"... Well as I walked through the grocery store and saw the wet swiffer, and the advertising about it getting grease and gunk off your floor, said maybe I should try this.. 

Greg


----------

